# John Deere 955 loader needed



## timberframe (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello to all. My first post. I bought a 955 compact tractor a few days ago. I've been looking but cannot seem to find a appropiate loader. Any ideas as to where to buy one? I am in the mid Michigan area. Not the Michigan where the winless Detroit Lions are from. A different Michigan. arty:


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello timberframe,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The John Deere 70A loader fits your 955. You will want to get all of the mounting brackets that will fit it to your tractor.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

See attached 70A loader for sale. Tractor not included.

http://www.auctiontime.com/SpecialFeatures/email.aspx?emid=197047

Note that that is a different model JD tractor and the mounts may not fit your 955 tractor, or they may need modification.
_______________________________________

I see the link does not work, therefore, I copied the ad for the auction. See below: 

Fits To: JD Tractor 
70A; Fits To: JOHN DEERE, JOHN BLUE / 750, 755, 770, 855, 955...; 
Category: Loaders
Quantity: 1
Condition: Used
S/N: M0070A110660
Opening Bid: US $100 
Bidding Opens: Oct 27, 2015 9:00 AM (CDT) 
Time Remaining: 17 days 17 hours 

AuctionTime.com 
Shippensburg, Pennsylvania
_____________________________________

Do an internet search for "JD 70A loader for sale". It takes you to tractorhouse.com Click on loaders, John Deere, 70A and it will direct you to this auction. You must at least see a photo of this loader as it is in weathered condition and will need painting.
________________________________________

If you want a tractor with a loader, you should buy a tractor with a loader. Save yourself a lot of work and aggravation.


----------



## timberframe (Oct 8, 2015)

*Thanks Harvey*

Thanks Harvey. I will check out the auction.


----------

